# Pet owl



## MatildaG (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi there,

I wondered if someone could tell me a bit about owning a pet owl? The reason I ask is that my sister's boyfriend has just moved in with her and her 7 year old daughter. Apparently her boyfriend has a license but my main cnern is whether it is safe around a child? Also, they live in an apartment - I thought an owl would need outdoor space?

Thanks in advance!
MG x


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Hawksport needs to answer this one...he's usually around daily.


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't know much, but I am pretty sure you will need to keep an owl (or any bird of prey) in an outdoor avairy - you couldn't keep it in the apartment as owls can be messy and are most certainly noisy, plus they need mental stimulation and space to fly and generally move about. As for the neighbours you might have will most likely have to be warned or at least know about the noise (this advice was from an owl keeper, but this was many years ago so don't know if its still the same).

Sadly I cannot answer if it would be safe around a 7 year old. There is one (or a few) members that are very knowledgable about keeping birds of prey, so hopefully they will answer your question soon


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Do you know what kind of owl and how is it kept, in a cage?


----------



## MatildaG (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi there

Thanks for your replies so far. Apparently it's a barn owl (according to my 7 year old niece so I could be wrong). It seems he was only staying a few nights, not moving in permanently and has gone back to the boyfriends 'real' home today. I just hope it gets well looked after there as it seems an odd pet for the type of person he is to have hence my concern.

Thanks all

MG x


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Well realy it should be in an outside aviary. As it is inside I presume it is jessed (straps on its legs) and tied to a block or a bow perch, a miserable life for an owl. As far as the childs safety is concerned owls and bops have sharp claws and anyone keeping an owl this way probably isn't sticking to safety procedures that i would practice.


----------

